# Freshtech pharmacy



## solidone2 (Dec 10, 2017)

Ordered some drol and test e drol were tabs in foil blisters test looked great was on nothing b4 their test e week 8 got my bloods and came back 2100 so i know the test was great havent run the drol yet my dumbass ordered way too many but will try them soon and keep yall posted


----------

